# Weta's



## ellroy (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi,

Has anyone had any experience of keeping and breeding Weta's from New Zealand?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## ellroy (Apr 24, 2007)

Heres the little critters I'm talking about although I'm not sure the Giant ones are that little!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weta


----------



## francisco (Apr 26, 2007)

HEllo,

That is Hemideina crassidens, The Wellingthon Tree Weta.

This are legal to collect in New Zeland, the other species require permits to collect and other are just endangered and therefore no collecting is permited.

You will have fun with them. Specially with the males.

Regards

FT


----------



## ellroy (May 4, 2007)

Just got a pair of these beaut's - _Hemideina crassidens_







This is the male, his mandibles were huge and he was threatening to use them on me while I was taking these pics!

Well impressed!

Alan


----------



## francisco (May 4, 2007)

Hello,

Nice male, is he missing a leg? Is he an adult yet?

I kept mine on Coprosma repens (Mirrow plant) This is a New Zealand native plant.

I would cut one branch with 5-8 leaves and change it every day in Summer and every 2-3 days on cooler seasons. Also apple,cherries,carrot,cabage,willow,plantain,hebe and pear.

Sometimes leaf litter,dead foliage

I would also feed animal food (dead) like Mealworms,caterpillars,crickets.

I was also recomended to feed them a dead pinky,or dog food. I tried the dog food but never the pinky.

Have fun with them,make sure you have plenty of places to hide.

They will choose only one. In my case all 8 Wetas spent their time in a small crevice, it was so funny how they were all cramped in such a small chamber.

They would be so active at night time.

Also place a container with peatmoss, so the female could ovoposit,the eggs will take around 6 months or so to ecclose. I was not succesfull at that,but I hope you'll do better than me.

Regards

FT


----------

